# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Jak długo stosować dicloberl retard 100mg na ból kręgosłupa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry. Nadwyrężyłem kręgosłup dźwigając kamień. Stosowałem maści ale nie pomagały. Od 3 dni biorę 1 kapsułkę dicloberl 100mg. Moje pytanie dotyczy tego właśnie leku. Ile dni mam go brać żeby leczenie było skuteczne i ból nie wrócił. Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedź.

----------


## przemo.rm

Przeczytać ulotke :Smile:  albo tak jak zalecił lekarz bo to jest niebezpieczny lek.

----------


## Bananowa

Informacja w ulotce-stosować wg. zaleceń lekarza :P
Każdy lek jest niebezpieczny jeśli się go przedawkuje  :Smile: 

Musisz przyjąć wszystkie, które zostały Ci przepisane-chyba, że lekarz powiedział inaczej!

----------


## przemo.rm

Tak ale jedne są znacznie bardziej niebezpieczne, dlatego są na receptę. Niektóre są straszliwie niebezpieczne i bardzo łatwo je przedawkować np. omyłkowo łykając jedną tabletkę. Po innych można mieć mnóstwo skutków ubocznych, wieeele przeciwwskazań ...nawet śmiertelnych^^ W tym wypadku trzeba słuchać lekarza, gdyż diclofenac może być niebezpieczny  :Smile: 

Odpowiedź:  tak długo jak będzie goił się kręgosłup i nie będzie ryzyka skutków ubocznych  :Smile:  w sprawach bólowych okolicy kręgosłupa l-s wszystko zależy jaki to rodzaj uszkodzenia i w jakich warunkach kręgosłup "odpoczywa" Dawka to z reguły 1 tabletka dziennie popijana dużą ilością wody (100mg) o ile lekarz nie zaleci inaczej.

----------


## Bananowa

Diklofenak w dużych dawkach zawsze jest na receptę  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Np. taka maść Diklofenak LGO, który zawiera m.in. 10mg diklofenaku jest bez recepty ponieważ jest to mała dawka.

Tak trochę odbiegając od tematu to dzienna dawka diklofenaku to 150 mg.

Nie tylko w tym wypadku trzeba słuchać lekarza, ale praktycznie w każdym jeśli chodzi o leki.
Diklofenak będzie niebezpieczny jeśli się go przedawkuje i/lub za długo będzie się go przyjmowało.

KAŻDY lek(nie ważne czy na receptę czy nie) przy nie stosowaniu się do zaleceń lekarza lub informacji zawartych w ulotce będzie niebezpieczny i będzie zwiększał ryzyko wystąpienia działań nie pożądanych.

PS. Jak masz jakiekolwiek przeciwwskazanie do przyjęcia leku to go po prostu nie stosujesz  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## przemo.rm

1) z reguły jest to 100mg a dopuszczalna dawka za Medycyną Praktyczną 100-150 
bazalekow.mp.pl/leki/item.html?id=25450

2) Nie w każdym... niektóre są bez recepty. Rzecz w tym, że wiele leków nawet przy stosowaniu się do zaleceń może być niebezpieczna lub wywoływać efekty uboczne - stąd niezbędna jest kontrola lekarska.

----------


## Bananowa

"Dawkowanie diklofenaku zależy od przebiegu i nasileniu choroby. Zalecana dawka dobowa wynosi do 150mg".


Pouczasz mnie jakbym miała 5 lat... Przecież to logiczne, że każdy lek może(ale nie musi) wywoływać działań niepożądanych-które przy interakcji z innymi lekami będą się zwiększały.

Nawet suplementów diety nie powinno brać się bez kontroli lekarza.

Diclober Retard w opakowaniu zawiera tylko 20 tabletek i tyle trzeba ich przyjąć.

Diclofenaku nie stosuje się nie dłużej niż 21 dni-jak nie wierzysz to zapytaj jakiegokolwiek lekarza  :Smile: 

Uważasz, że diclofenak jest nie wiadomo jak niebezpieczny.. trochę przesadzasz  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Miałam mnóstwo pacjentów, którzy zażywali diclofenak i nic im po nim nie jest, a Ty nie potrzebnie straszysz ludzi czytających ten wątek. Niedługo będą odmawiali przyjmowania leku bo uwierzyli komuś z internetu, że jest nie wiadomo jak niebezpieczny i zaraz dostaną jakiejś wysypki czy nie daj boże toczenia rumieniowatego  :Smile:

----------


## przemo.rm

Przesadzam :P Ale na ulotce którejś od tego leku jest napisane, że nieprzestrzeganie zaleceń może się skończyć chorobą lub smiercią... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bananowa

Którejś? Do każdego leku przypisana jest tylko jedna ulotka  :Stick Out Tongue: 
W większości ulotek masz napisane, że stosowanie bez kontroli lekarza/przedawkowanie może skończyć się niewydolnością któregoś z narządów(najczęściej wątroba), ciężkim/trwałym uszczerbku na zdrowiu lub śmiercią.

Nie ma co straszyć ludzi niepotrzebnie. Jeśli poczujesz po zażyciu jakiegokolwiek leku, że masz jakieś działania niepożądane trzeba niezwłocznie poinformować lekarza-to też masz w ulotkach  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## przemo.rm

_"Nie ma co straszyć ludzi niepotrzebnie. Jeśli poczujesz po zażyciu jakiegokolwiek leku, że masz jakieś działania niepożądane trzeba niezwłocznie poinformować lekarza-to też masz w ulotkach"_

Albo wezwać pogotowie :P tego nie masz w ulotkach :P

----------


## przemo.rm

Z życia wzięte : nitromint powinno się raz psiknąć podjęzykowo, a niektórzy mówią " psiknał kilka razy bo dolegliwości nie chciały przejść i jakoś tak nie ma kontaktu...."

----------


## Bananowa

Nie będę kontynuować tej niskopoziomowej dyskusji jaką wytwarzasz. 
Twoim tokiem myślenia można stwierdzić, że odradzasz ludziom przyjmowania diclofenaku i jeszcze robisz z nich idiotów sugerując, że nie mają mózgu i każdy biorąc tabletkę przedawkowuje tą substancję.

Nie będę Ci więcej  odpisywać, bo nie mam ochoty na dyskusję z pseudo-medykiem  :Wink:

----------


## Bananowa

Nie będę kontynuować tej niskopoziomowej dyskusji jaką wytwarzasz. 
Twoim tokiem myślenia można stwierdzić, że odradzasz ludziom przyjmowania diclofenaku i jeszcze robisz z nich idiotów sugerując, że nie mają mózgu i każdy biorąc tabletkę przedawkowuje tą substancję.

Nie będę Ci więcej  odpisywać, bo nie mam ochoty na dyskusję z pseudo-medykiem  :Wink:

----------


## przemo.rm

Piszesz bzdury. Mają brać, ale zgodnie z zaleceniem lekarza a nie według własnego widzimisię. Tak wielu ludzi z mojej praktyki popełnia błędy w przyjmowaniu leków.

----------

